# Canon EOS Rebel T1i, Nikon D90 or Nikon D5000?



## Lemxon (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone! I'm going to be buying a new dslr soon, but im not sure which one I should buy. I have previous experience due to always using my friend's DSLR at community service events and such but now i'm getting my own.

Canon EOS Rebel T1i Digital SLR Camera w/EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens - 3818B002 - WolfCamera.com

Canon EOS Rebel T1i Digital SLR Camera w/EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens for 838.68


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D90-Digital-18-105mm-3-5-5-6G/dp/B001ENOZY4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A1LD8YQ23K3G6J&s=photo&qid=1266912764&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Nikon D90 DX 12.3MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S VR DX Nikkor Zoom Lens: RitzCamera[/ame]

Nikon D90 DX 12.3MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S VR DX Nikkor Zoom Lens for $1,149

or 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D5000-18-55mm-3-5-5-6G-Vari-angle/dp/B00267S7TQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A1LD8YQ23K3G6J&s=photo&qid=1266912764&sr=1-4]Amazon.com: Nikon D5000 12.3 MP DX Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR Lens and 2.7-inch Vari-angle LCD: RitzCamera[/ame]

Nikon D5000 12.3 MP DX Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR Lens and 2.7-inch Vari-angle LCD for 699.00

It would be nice if I could get some insight towards which one would be the ideal choice. Thank you!


----------



## PhotographyPool (Feb 23, 2010)

The Canon without a doubt. Canon have an excellent reputation in my eyes, I cannot recommend them enough.


----------



## FORCFED (Feb 23, 2010)

Over the D5000 or the D90 i would say D90. I bought the D5000 and want more already. 

I cant comment on Canon as i dont know much about them.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ate-advice-nikon-d5000-d90-canon-t1i-50d.html


----------



## pbelarge (Feb 23, 2010)

I have had the T1i for about 7 months, it was my first DSLR after many years of P&S cameras. A good friend has a Nikon and he loves it. So any advice is going to be this or that - they are all good, especially for a first camera. Pick one you like the most based on feel and the ease of use...what are you looking for. Check out the lens selections and how much that brand camera and accessories may cost you over the next several years - that may help your decision.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Canon-T1i-Digital-18-55mm-3-5-5-6/dp/B001XURPQS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1266935478&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T1i 15.1 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3-Inch LCD and EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens: Electronics[/ame]

The above link is to a lower priced Rebel T1i as compared to the link you posted.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 23, 2010)

Holy crap, there are like 5 other threads on this same topic, referencing pretty much the same cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...es-best-picture-canon-eost1i-nikon-d5000.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...just-pick-canon-eos-rebel-t1i-nikond5000.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ews/170721-canon-rebel-t1i-xsi-nikon-d60.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ry/186680-beginner-looking-camera-advice.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ilemma-nikon-d3000-d5000-canon-rebel-t1i.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...84980-nikon-d5000-vs-canon-eos-rebel-t1i.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...83312-nikon-d5000-vs-canon-eos-rebel-t1i.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...82736-another-camera-thread-d5000-vs-t1i.html

But the "real" answer to the dilemma is to buy the best camera of the bunch,  the D90.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 23, 2010)

search, people.


----------



## williambarry (Feb 23, 2010)

Quit relying on the damn camera to take "good" pictures. Cameras take good pictures like spoons made rosie fat.


----------



## Sam6644 (Feb 23, 2010)

wait for the T2i and buy that.


----------



## The Shoe (Feb 23, 2010)

Why restrict yourself?  Look at an Olympus E-620, or a Pentax K20d or something similar.  I mulled over all the options in my price range so much that I almost nabbed both those models before settling on the Nikon D90.  Taking 2 months to decide helped with the monetary situation.

Not that I'm trying to throw a monkey wrench into your thought process.  I've had the D90 for a week and I've learned most of its features without a guidebook and I find it easy to use.  I am thoroughly enjoying it.

In the end it came down to me being the type of person who uses things until they die, so I wanted something that I could grow into and have fun playing around with while I improve my sight/artistic vision.  [Note to self: Date another artist]

But yeah, [insert everything else that was said about searching/photograper skill > camera features].


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

Ill save you some time.


They all take pictures that look the same.


----------



## billygoat (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm assuming that they've fixed it, but I know the D5000 had a lot of recall problems in the beginning and stores were dumping ones within the serial numbers of the recall.  Its why I went with the T1i and I really like it as an entry DSLR till I figure out what I'm doing. . .then I can hopefully win the lottery and get gear that I really want.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 23, 2010)

They fixed it right away, not sure I'd call it 'a lot of recall problems' though.


----------



## Live_free (Feb 23, 2010)

I will just leave this here....
specs wise....
Compare cameras

But features, the d90, again, wins.


----------



## mellowGOLD (Feb 23, 2010)

Got the T1i about 2 months ago, but I'm returning it for the T2i, so keep that in mind when buying. Out of the 3, I decided on the T1i because of the button placements, lens selection, and the stronger video recording feature.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 23, 2010)

None of the above.

Canon Powershot.


----------

